# wrist straps, are they crap??



## kmax (Feb 21, 2008)

Are straps for deadlifts, chins, rows etc.. a terrible idea? I'm 80k and lift 145k on the deadlift, and add up to 32k on chins. I have carniefolk small hands and find straps help me lift lots more. Should i drop the weight and just use grip strength?? :confused1:

Cheers


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

i use straps, nothing wrong with em mate, if theyre helping you lift more on back day then thats good, your training your back not your grip and itll only help your back grow imo


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

strap helps but it takes long to wrap it up properly .. i'm 68KG i deadlift 140 .. without strap 4 reps .. feels good i love deadlift


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

I only use them for some exercises. I have small hands and i find it more uncomfortable trying to grip the bar, and part of the straps.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Burn your straps today. Put them out of use for good - don't even throw them away in case a young kid picks them up and starts using them.

The bottom line is that grip strength is a really important facet of strength training - its important in the gym, MMA, arm wrestling, crushing people's hands, undoing jam jars, twiddling the Mrs' buttons, etc...

You CAN get really strong in your grip, but only if you train it like a fiend. Don't be one of those weak as p1ss types who "are training their back, not their grip" blah, blah, - I've heard it a million times.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Keep the straps imo..

I dont see the reason to compromise your training for abit of gungho matcho bollocks in the gym

I can bent over row 140kg fr a good 15 reps with straps, without straps i'd struggle to get 5,

If i had tiny forearms I may carrying on trying without but are big enough so I wanna carry on beasting my back and not worrying if i'm gonna drop the bar!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i use straps all the time. even for light bent over barbell rows like 100kg.

i will bet i got bigger forearms than most people who say "straps are crap"


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

They are good, but remember to work on yuor grip too.. something i forgot.


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

the forearms are no were near as strong as your lats, if your doing barbell rows & not using straps chances are your grip will give out before your lats (especially with heavy weights & higher reps). if you want to work your forearms do forearm exercises. most of the top pros use straps with back exercises & their foreamrs still look like a normal persons leg. the forearm is still working with straps after all your tensing them to grip, your just not going to lose the weight coz o your grip.... keep the straps in my opinion...


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Depends what your aim is, if powerlifter avoid, if strength trainer use a bit , if bodybuilder use to get bigger.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

just get some grip strengtheners if youre worried about straps sacrificing forearm size, but i think straps revolutionised my workouts. golds gym do a good grip thingy which has variable tension for about £17


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

i only need them for deadlifts or heavy barbell rows. i am not a powerlifter, so i see no point in running the risk of destroying joints and running the risk of tearing a bicep with a mixed grip with a deadlift.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

:confused1:



BigDom86 said:


> i use straps all the time. even for light bent over barbell rows like 100kg.
> 
> i will bet i got bigger forearms than most people who say "straps are crap"


You might have big forearms but you will need to ask your girlfriend to open jam jar lids for you.

Hey, but at least you will "look" strong.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

DB said:


> Keep the straps imo..
> 
> I dont see the reason to compromise your training for abit of gungho matcho bollocks in the gym
> 
> ...


Whoa, whoa whoa - that's fighting talk! "Gungho matcho bollocks in the gym" is what I live for!!!

You have fantastic forearms - I bet you could soon develop a mighty grip if you put your mind to it.

What is the point of looking strong without actually being strong?


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Porky Pie said:


> Whoa, whoa whoa - that's fighting talk! "Gungho matcho bollocks in the gym" is what I live for!!!
> 
> You have fantastic forearms - I bet you could soon develop a mighty grip if you put your mind to it.
> 
> What is the point of looking strong without actually being strong?


LOL


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Porky Pie said:


> I bet you could soon develop a mighty grip if you put your mind to it.
> 
> What is the point of looking strong without actually being strong?


 mg: mg: mg: mg: mg:

OH DEAR did u actually just say that eeeekkkk


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Porky Pie said:


> Whoa, whoa whoa - that's fighting talk! "Gungho matcho bollocks in the gym" is what I live for!!!
> 
> You have fantastic forearms - I bet you could soon develop a mighty grip if you put your mind to it.
> 
> What is the point of looking strong without actually being strong?


 Thats bodybuilding mate.......theres no weights (or jam jars) on stage!! :thumbup1:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I used to use them until I realised it was simply sweaty hands that made my grip go. Try some liquid chalk - it's superb :thumbup1:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Porky Pie said:


> Whoa, whoa whoa - that's fighting talk! "Gungho matcho bollocks in the gym" is what I live for!!!
> 
> You have fantastic forearms - I bet you could soon develop a mighty grip if you put your mind to it.
> 
> What is the point of looking strong without actually being strong?


beacause it's bodybuilding mate, my grip strength is more than enough for what I need it for and if my forearms grow anymore I'll look like popeye which aint a good look!!(see pic)..

My back is my weakest point so I need to concentrate solely on that, trying to improve grip strength has zero interest to me?


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Your forearms are unreal mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> Whoa, whoa whoa - that's fighting talk! "Gungho matcho bollocks in the gym" is what I live for!!!
> 
> You have fantastic forearms - I bet you could soon develop a mighty grip if you put your mind to it.
> 
> What is the point of looking strong without actually being strong?


i very much doubt DB has any issues opening frikkin jam jars.

i care little about functional strength or ****ing time away in the vain hope of one day being able to rip apart a phone book, i occupy my time in the gym to grow muscle.

i use straps so the muscle being trained fails first, not my grip.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

straps you slack jawed *******!!!!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yep its all about looking strong and not actually being strong 

never seen any pics of you porkie. wonder why


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i very much doubt DB has any issues opening frikkin jam jars.
> 
> *i care little about functional* strength or ****ing time away in the vain hope of one day being able to rip apart a phone book, i occupy my time in the gym to grow muscle.
> 
> i use straps so the muscle being trained fails first, not my grip.


 :confused1: That breaks my heart


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i very much doubt DB has any issues opening frikkin jam jars. those Lidl ones are a pain
> 
> i care little about functional strength Agreed or ****ing time away in the vain hope of one day being able to rip apart a phone book, i occupy my time in the gym to grow muscle.
> 
> i use straps so the muscle being trained fails first, not my grip.


agreed


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> yep its all about looking strong and not actually being strong
> 
> never seen any pics of you porkie. wonder why


Meeeeooow!

Touch a nerve? :tongue:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

nope. i always hear the same crap from powerlifters asking me why i use straps etc in the gym. it gets annoying  no problems mate


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

DB said:


> beacause it's bodybuilding mate, my grip strength is more than enough for what I need it for and if my forearms grow anymore I'll look like popeye which aint a good look!!(see pic)..
> 
> My back is my weakest point so I need to concentrate solely on that, trying to improve grip strength has zero interest to me?


 Your forearms are immense mate.

Totally agree its all about muscle size not stregth when it comes to bodybuilding. Although most bodybuilders I know are very very strong.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

I dont use straps for deadlifting(just chalk) but i do use them for barbell/dumbell shrugs. If im doing shrugs i find that using straps lets me concentrate solely on my traps during the movement without having to struggle to hold on to the bar.

Plus, if im doing slow reps of shrugs with a pause at the top using 140kgs, my grip is never gonna last until the end of a rep of 10.

If i was worried about my forearms just do separate exercises for them rather than ruin the training for other bodyparts.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

if your pressing heavy dumbbells you are getting indirect work to the forearms...the stabilisation of the wrist with 60-70kg is a hefty workout.

when i was looking at adding more forearm mass i would place two 20kg plates smooth side together and pinch them like a crab and see how long i could hold it for.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> I used to use them until I realised it was simply sweaty hands that made my grip go. Try some liquid chalk - it's superb :thumbup1:


Agreed, great stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> if your pressing heavy dumbbells you are getting indirect work to the forearms...the stabilisation of the wrist with 60-70kg is a hefty workout.
> 
> when i was looking at adding more forearm mass i would place two 20kg plates smooth side together and pinch them like a crab and see how long i could hold it for.


Not many people can do that trick - that is seriously impressive pinch strength.

For something a bit different/ bit of fun, try sledge hammer rotations if you fancy a really brutal forearm workout.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol love sledge hammer training do it at my hometown gym sometimes. i know what you mean about the rotations!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

Lets put this in perspective.

Bo rowing 150kg? yeah, use straps, your grip will give out ages before your back.

New and Bo rowing 20kg? id suggest leaving the straps at home might be an idea for the time being eh?

Powerlifting? they have there place. Ive used them when doing heavy doubles (95% 1RM sort of range) after 3 or 4 of them your lucky if you can grip a water bottle!

Everything has it place, weather its wraps, straps, belts, suits, etc etc Overuse and reliance on equipment however, will only hamper gains.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I use straps for back work,and let me tell you,there is nothing wrong with my grip strength at all.

I fact let me put them around your windpipe and find out.


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Bent over rows..reallly


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

straps, straps and more straps! its all about training smart porky, you wanna take lids off jars then stay in the kitchen immpressing the chefs. nobody ever built a good back worrying about their grip, you use whatever it takes to get the job done end ov, them judges dont say ooo! look at the grip on him. :thumbup1:


----------



## kmax (Feb 21, 2008)

Ha ha. Thanks for all the input. I'll stick with the straps but maybe get some chalk going too.


----------

